# Storage portable hard disk



## andy_65_in (May 15, 2014)

which one should i buy- i mean i see hardly any difference between a 500 GB and a 1 TB in cost.whats your recommendations


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 15, 2014)

It purely depends on your needs.
If you are a heavy user storing lot of music, movies, games etc. 1tb is better
If just normal simple use 500gb would be ok.


----------



## srkmish (May 15, 2014)

1 TB for sure. If you are an avid hoarder of movies and shows, 500 gb is too small. Now my 1 TB is starting to feel like puny. I need a 2 TB Soon or maybe a 3 TB


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 16, 2014)

extra storage space always comes handy. go for 1 tb.


----------



## andy_65_in (May 16, 2014)

thanks for all cmments.which are the best brands in i TB-


----------



## srkmish (May 16, 2014)

As per the innumerable threads here in TDF and TE, everyone seems to concur that WD has the best service. Hence i went for it.


----------



## Ironman (May 16, 2014)

GO for 4TB External


----------

